# Lindows : General Discussion



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys. 

I've been hearing a lot about Lindows now, and want to find out more about it. What better way than starting this thread? 

Please enlighten us on your views, expiriences, thoughts, and revelations. 

Is this really the best thing since sliced bread????


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Great idea, Lyrical. 

I read an interesting review of the Lindows machines in the recent issue of Computer Shopper. They pretty much gave it a "thumbs up" for the user who mostly has a PC for Internet/email and basic word processing. I couldn't find a reference to the article online, but I did come across this one from PC Magazine:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,525391,00.asp

I've yet to experience first-hand one of these machines (or the actual OS), but I think it is an idea whose time has come. It always sickens me how Gateway/Dell etc. take advantage of the non-PC literate customer and they end up with a machine which has way more bells and whistles than what they need.

I'll be following this thread with interest.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There have been quite a few threads started regarding Lindows in the past year. The OS is not an open source OS like Linux and is still pretty flaky. Originally they were touting it's abilities to run Windows apps, but have since abandoned that position altogether. I think I will stick with Linux since it has more available apps and utilities. It is a great idea none the less.


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

I think that you can get Unlimited Licencing for Lindows OEM installations on machines you seel for like $5-600 a year. 

Not sure, but I think thats what I read on thier home page.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

From extensive experience with Lindows 2...

It's a modified Linux kernel running KDE. Nothing more, nothing less. It's a nice distribution of Linux with some decent pre-installed items. They also have a click-and-download software distribution system that is novel. But at it's core, it's just Linux with KDE. A very close comptetitor in my eyes is Desktop/LX by Lycoris. Worth checking out as well. They've become my favorite suggestions for a Linux distro. for use on the desktop. Of course servers are still served by better distro's of Linux more suited to those purposes.

Odd fact: You can now buy PC's from Walmart.com that come equipped with either Lindows 2.0 or Lycoris Desktop/LX. I guess Wal-Mart considers them to be pretty business worthy competitors to Windows.

FYI, the Windows software capabilities in Lindows and Desktop/LX come from the WINE project (which will run on pretty much any Linux distro. anyways...nothing special here).


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

For those of us who are not exactly Linux Savvey, could you explain what KDE is, and what is does? 

I have had little expirience with Linux beyond setting it up, and administering it. 

If you can, please give us a little explanation.. 


thanx


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

KDE is an X Windows (aka X11) GUI. In English, it's a Windows Explorer equivalent in Linux. With Linux (much like old computers with DOS and Windows 3.x), you have a command prompt (the Linux shell) and the GUI (X Windows). There are numerous GUI's out there for Linux...two of the most popular (and in practically every version of Linux out there) are KDE and Gnome. If you're running KDE, things act a certain way. If you're running Gnome, they act another. However, they are really just graphical shells running in the X Windows environment.

I hope this helps a bit. 

BTW, off topic...but...I noticed you're from Winona. That place is awesome! Some friends of mine had their wedding there a few years back...I haven't been back since but it was one of the prettiest places I'd ever been to. I hope all is still well in that wonderful town.


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey thanks for the good description. I am a lot less lost now. So, can you run KDE and Gnome at the same time, or would that cause problems? 


So you've actually been to Winona, eh? Yeah its very pretty up here. As far as entertainment, it can be lacking sometimes. It is a good thing to be self motivated up here, and keep yourself busy. Where abouts in Iowa are you from?


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

KDE and Gnome can be installed on the same X11 installation but they can't run at the same time. With most linux distro's it's easy to switch between them. Lindows and Desktop/LX do not make this easy though...they sorta "dumb down" the idea of alternative GUI's and try and mask KDE in their own "aura". But in the end, it's just the same open source stuff as everyone else. ;-) (not that it's bad though)

Winona is great...I'm from Des Moines so I know about the lacking entertainment thing.

take care,

adam


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

Wow, you would think that with an open source OS like that they would try to make it as versatile as possible. Then again, I'm a Network Administrator not a programmer. 

I have some serious questions as to the interaction of both Lindows clients and Linux clients in a networked enviroment when trying to communicate with a Win2000 Server or maybe even a Novell Netware 5.1 server. 

I have worked quite a bit with both NOSs. While we all know that windows networks are great and they talk pretty well most of the time, but how do you see a Lindows or Linux client on a sort of "mixed" network? 

Let alone a Netware enviroment. I have worked with countless Netware clients through Windows such as NWAdmin (etc..) but how are these types of clients going to work in a Lindows/Linux enviroment? 

I dont know about you, but I consider Netware to be a "very picky NOS." It seems as though Netware has simply shut the door on certain things weather its particular hardware, software, or administrative practices. Being that Netware was developed to be one of the more secure NOSs around, them closing the door on open source OSs is something I could see them doing. 

so... what do YOU THINK?!?


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

One word...Caldera. If you're going to attempt Netware Client on Linux, go with Caldera Linux. They have the strongest implementation of Netware support amongst anyone out there.

For NetBIOS stuff, Samba is the way. Wanna run ASP code on your Apache server in Linux? Chili! Linux has come along way over the years...amazingly keeping up with the "closed technologies" of commercial vendors and providing open-source based solutions the are close rivals. The list goes on and on...need a powerful SQL database? PostGre or MySQL.

As interesting as Linux is though...it still feels like Windows 95 to me (in comparison to 2000/XP). It's just not "there" yet.
My only mission critical linux box at home or work is my TiVo...


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

Basically Lindows [now version 3] appears to be a tarted up version of a freeware Linux distro,for which you pay $99 a year for the honour to download freeware applications from their website.The Walmart machines supplied with this distro appear to be very very basic machines which I doubt could run XP never mind the applications.

Red Hat v 8 is a lot more user freindly [ both installation and use] and seems a lot better designed than Lindows.

BTW if you want an XP look alike version of linux look at Lycrosis.


----------



## jscustom (Mar 16, 2003)

I see this is an old thread but I just downloaded lindows to give it a try but when I try to install it I can't use the built in video on my mobo so I put in a card, not a big problem. But when I get to the agree to the terms screen the agree button is nowhere to be found, I think it is actually down further than I can scroll. Any suggestions?

Josh

BTW, From what I have seen so far this seems to be a friendly and helpfull forum and I think I will be visiting very often.


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, and welcome to TSG!

Glad you've joined us. TSG is a great way to get good advice on your most bothersome problems and questions. 

As for your question, it is possible. I have never used or installed Lindows, so I dont have the luxury of experience here. 

Very strange that you could not use the onboard video also. Maybe you will be able to update the drive for it once you get it installed. 

In regards to the Agree Buttom during installation, I have not a clue. Although I have seen programs putting the agree statement inside of the actual licence agreement. Thus forcing people to at least read through it a bit to find where they can agree to the terms an licencing. Just a thought.


----------



## jscustom (Mar 16, 2003)

Thank you for the warm welcome

The onboard video worked untill lindows detects hardware then no go. I thought about the agree button being in the text but it's not. I e-mailed there tech support since they have no phone #. I'll bet I don't get a reply for weeks  oh well guess I'll stick to my tried and true windows XP.

Josh


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

You never know with tech support via email. Sometimes I think they reply whenever they get around to it, and other times I think there is someone sitting at a keyboard just waiting for an email to reply to. Largly depends on the company in question, I believe. 

Now that you mention the fact you have Windows installed already, it bring up another question which could be better answered by other members of this forum... 

If Lindows is a Linux spoof (so to speak), is it going to want exclusive disk access? In the past, when setting up dual boot systems with Linux / Windows I have found that Linux will want exclusive disk access. This means that if you are running windows already and you install Linux, the Master Boot Record is re-written, basically making the machine ONLY recognize Linux. Windows still physically exist, the files are still there, however the system will not recognize it as an operating system. It will not boot to windows, and windows needed to be reinstalled along with all windows programs. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying this is going to be a problem, but it could. If you are installing other OSs into a working system be prepared for the unexpected. Always backup the system, including local registry. Hold on, and enjoy the ride. 

Through my experiences, I found it much easier to simply start from scratch. Install the Linux OS, then install windows into another partition. Otherwise I have found that I waste much needed time trying to get something to work which was doomed from the get go. 

Keep in mind, all this may not hold true to Lindows. Lindows may not require exclusive disk access, but by installing it into a system which already functions with Windows be prepared for the unexpected. 

Thats the best advice I can give you. Hopfully one of our other members can fill both of us in on the other stuff.

"Hold on, and enjoy the ride! "


----------



## jscustom (Mar 16, 2003)

Actually that system was a fresh format but now I installed linux-mandrake on it. I am using a different comp with XP on it now. I usually like trying new stuff but even mandrake is a little confusing. The one I installed is version 7.2, not sure how I can upgrade this to the newest version. I really wanted to try lindows because people always ask me for an OS they can use that is cheaper then the microsoft versions. Maybe I'll tell them to just stop being cheap 

Josh


----------



## jscustom (Mar 16, 2003)

> think that you can get Unlimited Licencing for Lindows OEM installations on machines you seel for like $5-600 a year.


Actually it is $500 per month for this.

I got passed the agreement screen by pressing alt+A but the rest of it had words I could not see either. If anyone ever needs this, alt+n will get you passed the rest of the screens. But now it is reminding me of windows, having error messages already before it even installs. Sometimes I feel like I just can't win

Josh


----------



## lyrical (Jul 26, 2002)

Maybe it's a sign. An omen, if you will. 

I would like to try a copy of Lindows, but I dont think that I will shell out that kind of money when I am hearing these sort of horror stories. 

Keep us posted on how things turn out for you.


----------



## jscustom (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah an omen, I got it up and running and guess what? I hate it, just about the worst thing ever. Want to buy a copy real cheap? oh well, live and learn

Josh


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Lindows and Lycoris are both very good alternatives to windows XP. Yes you will be forced to learn useing either operating system. This is because, it's not windows! Everything takes time to get used to.

You can easily multiboot both Lindows and Lycoris. This isn't really an issue as it's set up during installation. 

Lycoris seems to be a little behind lindows in the ability to support software. As far as using the $99 a year subscription to get programs for lindows, it's there, but you really don't have to use this. There is a small program that comes with lindows called "APT" that after you learn the commands for it can retrieve from the internet and install most any program. 

Here's a basic comparison. Based on my experiences. Feel free to dispute, I love to learn new things.

Lindows:
Pro's
Easy installation
Limited windows program support
Debian Based complete with "apt get"
Compatable with seemingly all debian packages

Con's
older kernel
limited odd device support / didn't detect any of my TV tuners.
expensive, especially with subscription.

Lycoris: 
Pro's
Easy installation
Problems with dependances (same as .dll files in windows)
Not a lot of prebuilt packages.
Works with all my odd tuners and devices, even my USB drive 
Has free downloadable ISO's (can be downloaded and burned to disk free)


Con's
Incompatabilities with other distros RPM's (distribution packages)



Things to be aware of,
Winmodems are somewhat of a sticky subject for linux, they can be made to work but not without some pain, bad thing is most modems nowadays are winmodems. Blame Microsoft.

Printers:
HP printer scanner combos may or may not be supported.

As the previous poster mentioned sound cards, This isn't really a problem and if he stuck with it I'm sure he would'ave gotten it working.

Best thing about linux: Power, Extremely less worry of virus', Stability, normally no driver disks needed during install or adding hardware.

Worst thing about linux: Gaming.... There are plenty of free games for linux, but many are just not up to snuff with windows. If you want gaming buy "wine" . Some windows games will run on linux with WINE better than they would on windows.


----------

